# Protection for sides of the head while wearing FAST ballistic helmets



## TheSiatonist (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello Gents,

So I tried searching for this topic here but could not find it.

Anyway, I was reading posts from a military FB page and saw this. The OP was talking about our SF soldiers now slowly adapting to the Ops-Core ballistic helmets.



> ... The high-cut helmet (which exposes the ears) was not made for aesthetic purposes or to make the operator look cool and badass, it's to accommodate tactical headsets for the individual operator to communicate with each other, the team leader and the TOC during a combat operation. *The shells and liners of the headsets are constructed of Kevlar, Aramid or/and other bullet/shrapnel resistant material, effectively replacing the portions that were cut off from the previously low-cut helmet. Without these headsets, large portions of the operator's head, left and right sides, are left unprotected*.



Any truth to this?  First time I've read about Comtacs or Sordins having Kevlar lining.  I tried Googling for a source but could not find one.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 10, 2018)

TheSiatonist said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> So I tried searching for this topic here but could not find it.
> 
> ...



I've torn apart a lot of both of those headsets and have worked with both companies on custom projects - I have never seen or heard anything about them providing any level of ballistic protection. Maybe there is something new out there, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 10, 2018)

Speculation, but a byproduct of the materials might be along the lines of the same ballistic protection as our eyewear.. as in, it'll stop some frag but I wouldn't put money on taking a round to the ear and, well, doing any hearing nor anything else effectively afterwards.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jan 10, 2018)

I've definitely smacked some Peltors and MSA's into things that would have otherwise hit my ears but I wouldn't call the shit ballistic by any means..


----------



## policemedic (Jan 10, 2018)

Short answer- not that I’ve seen.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Jan 10, 2018)

Piggybacking everyones sentiments here.

My Sordins have zero ballistic protection, lighter projectiles (BBs and pellets)might get tangled in the circuit board and battery compartment, I'm not game for testing it. The shells on those headsets are probably composite FRP. Once the earcups are taken off you can see it's internals. Google-ing images took me to another forum here for internal photos.

The statement about the FAST helmets is vaguely true. Which is why the writer can swing the rest of his statement. Why it's vague is MICH (MSA) TC2001 is the helmet that is synonymous with the FAST helmet. But backing up MICH acronym is Modular Integrated Communications Helmet, so the MICH TC2000& TC2002 are designed around communications not just 2001. Both of those helmets are in the Ops Core line-up, however the high cut was singled out. The writer by mistake may also be alluding to the "Chops" that are NIJ rated and cover the ears, don't think this is their intent.

I had to look at the RAC headset by Ops Core just to be double sure but those lack any NIJ rating and are rigid polymer.

Pretty sure the unit has to have a rating if it's claiming shrapnel or ballistic resistance.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 10, 2018)

FAST style helmets/headsets contribute to ballistic protection by increasing SA and making it easier to shoot the bad guys in the face. That’s it.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2018)

Even if the headsets had a dense anamid material GSM, you're still gonna get your bell rung, or worse, from a bullet.


----------



## CDG (Jan 13, 2018)

Even if you were wearing some sort of protection that kept a bullet from penetrating into your brain housing group, you would probably get concussed from the force.  Just like with body armor that stops bullets, it's not like the shit just bounces off and you feel nothing.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 13, 2018)

By the way, where's the link to this?


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Jan 13, 2018)

policemedic said:


> By the way, where's the link to this?



Google- 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/philippinesdefense/posts/1714833795298896
			




 not sure if this is the only instance.


----------

